# One Ultimate Talent of INDIA!



## Runforyourlife (Oct 19, 2010)

this 15 year old guy from bangalore is just amazing in voice modulation(Classical).....please note that this is a dry track and one can make out the true talent in the voice


----------



## elp (May 6, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Runforyourlife (Oct 19, 2010)

*yeah man!*

the only problem with this guy is that he hasnt taken up music seriously yet!
hope god makes him realise his potential


----------



## Runforyourlife (Oct 19, 2010)

sorry i didnt introduce mysellf i am pranav from india


----------



## Runforyourlife (Oct 19, 2010)

@eric: yes this dosent have any reverb or anything


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

Runforyourlife said:


> sorry i didnt introduce mysellf i am pranav from india


Welcome to the forum Pranav. Thanks for sharing. I heard the link. He has great control.
Listen to the masters and not only to a cappella but ensemble singing; for example listen to some arias from Die Zauberflote of Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart and then share your excitement about how heights are reached in singing.


----------



## Runforyourlife (Oct 19, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the kind reply.....i will see to that!


----------

